# Possible adoption



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I just want to let everyone know that there is a good possibility that Rocky and Zues will be up for adoption.
They will only go to trusted members, Zues I'm not realy worried about but there will be strict guidlines surrounding Rocky's placement.
Me and my better half are splitting up and more than likely I will not be able to take them with me. I'm not cetain yet though. It depends on how things pan out..


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

sSSSSSSsssssssssssssssuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuux...sorry to hear that man, seriously.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Awe that sucks EC, hoep you can find them great homes.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah I'm having a very hard time with the reality of it..


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dude im so sorry


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

My best friend here is leading me to belive that all this crap may lead to better things. I hope she's right..


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

dang.... i know these things are tough.. keep ur head up, there is always sunlight at the end of the tunnle. no matter how long it is


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> My best friend here is leading me to belive that all this crap may lead to better things. I hope she's right..


Remember that "better" is always up to us as individuals...therefore she "could" be right.

Don't mind me; I always opt for optimism in the face of adversity.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Khymera-B said:


> Remember that "better" is always up to us as individuals...therefore she "could" be right.
> 
> Don't mind me; I always opt for optimism in the face of adversity.


You make a good point..


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> You make a good point..


Thanks. I've gone through A LOT of change in my life, that ideal always helps me when the stress from change hits. Allows me to stay focused on the next move/goal.


----------



## Drftroadster (Jan 7, 2009)

I know how hard it is, when my parents split i had to give up my lab.. but he was my first dog and i still miss him to this day, its been 18 years since. i got a few letters from the lady, apparently he was a show dog after we had him and the lady treated him extremely well.. if you have to let them go i hope the best for them and you... things have a weird way of working out though. i hope even more you end up keeping them... i wish you and your dogs the best of luck with this..


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. That really sucks. I hope you can keep them (fingers crossed you can), but if things don't work out that way I hope you find great homes for them. Keep your chin up. Good vibes, good thoughts and internet hugs being sent your way.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Did I ever tell you guys that you're the greatest?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> My best friend here is leading me to belive that all this crap may lead to better things. I hope she's right..


:angel::angel::angel::angel:

It's gonna be ok ... I wish I was closer to you I would take them for you until you could get on your feet


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> :angel::angel::angel::angel:
> 
> It's gonna be ok ... I wish I was closer to you I would take them for you until you could get on your feet


That's another option I was thinking about. If Rocky ends up in a shelter he **WILL** be put down. No question..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> That's another option I was thinking about. If Rocky ends up in a shelter he **WILL** be put down. No question..


Can't the witch at least take the dogs until you get settled ? I mean seriously she helped raise them too. Or do you think she wouldn't give them back if you handed them over to her?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

SadieBlues said:


> Can't the witch at least take the dogs until you get settled ? I mean seriously she helped raise them too. Or do you think she wouldn't give them back if you handed them over to her?


She most likely wouldn't be able to take them either. We are still friends so I would like to think she'd giv'em back but then again I'm no spring chicken, I know how a lot of woman are..


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> She most likely wouldn't be able to take them either. We are still friends so I would like to think she'd giv'em back but then again I'm no spring chicken, I know how a lot of woman are..


Oh Ok well than that makes sense ... Keep us updated hopefully you won't have to give them up.. Finger's and toes are crossed


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Keep your head up bro, something will work out for you.I wish you the best to you.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks again friends..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

So sorry Eric......


I hope everything works out for you and the pups...


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

ericschevy said:


> That's another option I was thinking about. If Rocky ends up in a shelter he **WILL** be put down. No question..
> 
> Well give it a minute bro! see what happens. I can always work something out if it comes to it


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Walk with your head up if not you will never see the good at the end of the tunnel....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> ericschevy said:
> 
> 
> > That's another option I was thinking about. If Rocky ends up in a shelter he **WILL** be put down. No question..
> ...


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> My best friend here is leading me to belive that all this crap may lead to better things. I hope she's right..


Hell yeah it does, bud! I am a firm believer in "everything happens for a reason"

Here are two quotes that really help me get through the tough times, I say them to myself when I am down, hope they help you too!

I gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which I must stop and look fear in the face ... I say to myself, I've lived through this and can take the next thing that comes along - Eleanor Roosevelt

I am responsible. Although I may not be able to prevent the worst from happening, I am responsible for my attitude toward the inevitable misfortunes that darken life. Bad things do happen; how I respond to them defines my character and the quality of my life - Walter Anderson


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> Hell yeah it does, bud! I am a firm believer in "everything happens for a reason"
> 
> Here are two quotes that really help me get through the tough times, I say them to myself when I am down, hope they help you too!
> 
> ...


Thanks K, That does help. Just to exspand a bit though, I've been trough worse. I killed an inocent man in a car accident and that was by far my darkest hour.. It's the uncertainty of things that realy gets to me..


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Thats terrible. Keep your head up!!! Hopefully you'll be able to find them homes.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Hang in there bud. When one door closes another always opens. If I can help ya out with your dogs just let me know. I am only a couple hours away.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Coletrain said:


> Hang in there bud. When one door closes another always opens. If I can help ya out with your dogs just let me know. I am only a couple hours away.


Thanks man I'll keep you in mind..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Roxy_Nie said:


> So sorry Eric......
> 
> I hope everything works out for you and the pups...


Thanks for your support..up:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

You'll get everything worked out, man.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Eric I am so saddened to hear about this. If there is anything that I can do just let me know. We can meet half way or something and I can and WILL return your pups when you are ready. PM me with Rockys issues. I have a "special needs" dog health and temperament wise so I do understand the responsibility... not to mention I have alittle over an acre. We're used to the crate and rotate around this house!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

NEELA said:


> Eric I am so saddened to hear about this. If there is anything that I can do just let me know. We can meet half way or something and I can and WILL return your pups when you are ready. PM me with Rockys issues. I have a "special needs" dog health and temperament wise so I do understand the responsibility... not to mention I have alittle over an acre. We're used to the crate and rotate around this house!


That's perfect! Thanks Neela, I'll keep you in mind..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Man Eric my heart fell into my stomach whe I read the thread. Something will work out. You have put so much into Rocky. I know what you have been though with him I think he has the same issues that Chalice had. I wish I could help you out. Eric you are in my thoughts (((hugs))).


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of what seems to be iminent. I know when it was my turn to bust up with my ex, my (now) 10 year old dog Hannah was what kept my head together. Of course when it came time for living arrangements and the apartment magmnt asked the breed I could honestly say I didn't know. I did get my (now) 10 year old Hannah at the pound and they "weren't sure" and "thought she was a pit mix of some sort". She looked enough of a mix to let it slip through. Good luck my friend. Change is never easy no matter how amicable.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Man Eric my heart fell into my stomach whe I read the thread. Something will work out. You have put so much into Rocky. I know what you have been though with him I think he has the same issues that Chalice had. I wish I could help you out. Eric you are in my thoughts (((hugs))).


Thanks Sharon, I'm going to try and do everything I can and yes he has the same issues.. I don't exactly know how severe Chalice's faults were but yes, the same problem..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

bluefamily said:


> I am so very sorry to hear of what seems to be iminent. I know when it was my turn to bust up with my ex, my (now) 10 year old dog Hannah was what kept my head together. Of course when it came time for living arrangements and the apartment magmnt asked the breed I could honestly say I didn't know. I did get my (now) 10 year old Hannah at the pound and they "weren't sure" and "thought she was a pit mix of some sort". She looked enough of a mix to let it slip through. Good luck my friend. Change is never easy no matter how amicable.


Thanks again,
If he wasn't so damn DA he could possibly pass as something else but that's only half the problem..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> You'll get everything worked out, man.


 I sure the hell hope so! Bout time you changed your avatar BTW..:thumbsup:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, I thought so. I found all kinds of great stuff cleaning the pc up today.:cheers:


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

Is Rocky the brown and white (fawn as it appears)... i cant tell?
Because depending on what age he is i would kill for him!


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

MY old pit vick looks just like him i have pics under my album you should look how much they look alike its scary.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

good luck with everything eric.. that sucks man


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> good luck with everything eric.. that sucks man


Thanks man, I'm hoping and praying..:thumbsup:


----------

